# LR CC 2015 continues freezing



## mz1012 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, just registered here, my first post.

I have been working with LR since LR 4, and though I sometimes I also work with ACDsee, DxO, Corel, and so on, LR is my most favourite program: my workflow always starts with LR, sometimes exporting to other software (NIK, Topaz, Franzis etc.), I am always coming back to LR to finish my work.

Have updated from LR 5.7.1 to CC two months ago. Since then I am struggling with continuous freezing, and am not able to solve it.

I registered and de-registered in the preferences like recommended by Scott Kelby for about 100 times.
I renamed SLCache and SLStore for about 20 times.
I installed and deinstalled LR CC for at least 30 times.
I deinstalled my complete Adobe Software (LR 5.7, Photoshop CS 6 Extended, Acrobat Pro XI, CS6 Design Standard, Adobe Lens Downloader etc. etc.), cleaned all with the Adobe CCleaner.exe, and re-installed only Creative Cloud and LR CC 2015.
I installed a new user in my Windows 8.1.
I de-installed and re-installed my NVidia GeForce GTX 770.
I updated all my Windows 8.1, my Intel Onboard 4600 and NVidia GPU.
I restarted my PC for about250 times.
I de-installed JRiver Media 20. 
I worked under Kaspersky, and I worked under stopping Kaspersky.
I spent up to now approx. 40 hours to solve this problem, but I am not successful.
I started LR CC as administrator or not.
I started LR CC with right mouseclick to solve Windows-compatibility-problems....
I discussed this with people in fotocommunity.de and in a LR-group in facebook.

My LR CC is always freezing as soon as I am in the Develop-part, sometimes even when only double-clicking to open it.

Now I am at the point to cancel my Adobe CC Photography-abo and return to LR 5.7.1, but that is not really satisfying, because LR is my most favourite software. I would really like to be with LR in the future as well. But, to act reasonable, I am giving me a time limit, and now it is enough. So my posting here is somehow my last chance I am giving to LR - do you have any ideas, what I could do to stay with LR CC, or should I give up?

Does anybody knows anything about Adobe trying to solve this problem, which seems to occur quite often?

Thank you very much for your assistance!

Any ideas?

Windows 8.1, 64 bit, i7-4790, 32 MB, NVidia GeForce GTX 770, Intel 4600, SSD: software; hard disk 1: 2 TB for any data except photography; hard disk 2: 2 TB only for raw and jpg
I am using Pentax, Nikon, Canon


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Have you tried to deactivate the GPU processor in the Lightroom Preferences>Performance tab?


----------



## mz1012 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Jim, thank you for your question, yes, I did, was the first step I tried, just forgot to mention.


Face recognition is deactivated as well.
LR catalog is backup-ed on a second SSD, which is only used for LR-catalog.


----------



## RaceTrout (Jul 24, 2015)

My LR CC started locking up last week in the Develop Module. Turns out that the latest AMD video driver (pushed out last week) is not compatible with LR. Allegedly AMD is aware and is working on the issue
I went into Control Panel>Device Manager and selected the Display Adapter. Right clicked and selected Properties and from the Driver tab selected [Roll Back Driver]. 
Amazingly it did not require a reboot and LR works fine for me now.
Your mileage may vary.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mz1012 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Race, I had already read about some issues with AMD, but my GPU are from Intel (onboard) HD 4600 and from NVidia GeForce GTX 770. I tried both of them, after updating their drivers, in the case of NVidia even in the case of de-installing and re-installing. I just looked into my Device Manager, but I do not seem to have anything from AMD. Or am I may be looking wrong?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2015)

You don't happen to have a Wacom tablet?  There have been some driver conflicts reported.

There's another dot release due out soon, and one of the engineers posted on the feedback forum today:



> If you're on Windows with Intel CPU with AVX2 support (Haswell and Broadwell architecture), you would be affected by a performance bug in Lr & ACR that has just been fixed for the next dot release.
> 
> You can find out whether your Windows machine support AVX2, check it out in Lightroom's system info dialog. In the "Camera Raw SIMD optimization" info field, it would list AVX2 as being supported.



So I'd hold off making any decisions until after that update.  

Also, post specifics of what's slow including timings.  That might give a few more clues.


----------



## mz1012 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Victoria, that sounds very good. According to the LR-system-information AVX2 is supported by my system. So that is very good news to me, thank you very much! (No Wacom tablet installed)


----------



## mz1012 (Jul 25, 2015)

HI Victoria, my pc is freezing sometimes just when only starting LR CC. Sometimes I am able to walk aroung in the Library part, but as soon as I am entering the Develop-Modus, PC freezes after the 3th - 10th step when working with the cropping, radial filter, and so on. Nothing goes, no Task Manager, nothing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

If I'm understanding it correctly, the AVX2 bug isn't specific to the graphics processor enable/disable checkbox, so hopefully the update will fix it.


----------



## mz1012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Victoria, you were right in recommending to wait for the next update: my update to LR CC 2015.1.1 seems to have fixed the bug of freezing my PC when working in the Develop-section of LR CC, sometimes even when only starting LR CC: after working with some pics everything seems to work fine. even exporting seems to be a little bit faster than before. So I am very very happy about the new update!

Thanks again to all who gave assistance to me in these hard days before!


----------



## YAOG (Aug 2, 2015)

mz1012 said:


> Hi Victoria, you were right in recommending to wait for the next update: my update to LR CC 2015.1.1 seems to have fixed the bug of freezing my PC when working in the Develop-section of LR CC, sometimes even when only starting LR CC: after working with some pics everything seems to work fine. even exporting seems to be a little bit faster than before. So I am very very happy about the new update!
> 
> Thanks again to all who gave assistance to me in these hard days before!




I had LR 6.0 and it was fine until a recent AMD Catalyst and driver update 15.7.1 started all sorts of glitchyness in games and on the desktop.  It was also freezing in the LR 6 develop module.  Along came the 6.1 but it still froze and now with LR 6.1.1 same results.  

I have a mainstream AMD R9 285 and just rolling back to an older AMD GPU driver and the problems all went away with AMD driver 14.3 09/15/14.  The problem seems to be the AMD driver as the display was shakey even just sitting on at the desktop!  With the older driver it is working just like it did before the latest LR updates now in use.


----------



## Argha (Aug 28, 2016)

I am really suffering problem with Lightroom cc update 2015 6.1 & Camera Raw 9.6.1 which came June or July update from adobe. I use my GPU just for editing photos which is Nvidia Gtx 950, well my system is working great without any problem with the GPU but only the lightroom & camera raw freezing images ( NEF or TIFF) whenever I am going to develop. I tried all the stuffs like uninstalling both PS & Lightroom , reinstalling, reinstalling graphics driver etc. In the PS , there is no problem but only problem happening in Camera Raw & Lightroom. If I uncheck the option "use graphics processor" on both application everything working fine but a bit slow. My question is why this is happening? I had Gtx 630 previously which was lower end GPU everything was working good. So why the hell I upgraded my gpu ? for better rendering obviously. I figured out My GPU is working fine enough (tested) but there is a bug in these package of software. My notebook also runs on gtx 950m & there is no glitch or bug, the same software package installed like desktop. I dont want to downgrade my Camera raw, because I saw system information on Camera raw & Lightroom. Both of them says everything is passed like open gl 4.4 etc. Then where is the glitch? Why this is happening only on desktop gpu not the notebook? I also read the adobe forum & there are thousands of people facing the same problem with GPU option. Can adobe provide a strong package like no glitch or bug?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2016)

What resolution monitor are you using Argha? And what are the rest of your system specs?

Oh, and can you confirm which driver version you're using too?


----------



## Argha (Aug 30, 2016)

I have two different system specs. I have one desktop, where the problem is really occurring. My Specs are Core I 3 , 4150 @3.5 ghz , 16gb Ram @1600mhz ( hyperx Kingston) , Gigabyte h-81 gaming 3 mainboard, Zotac GTX 950 amp edition 2gb ddr5 NVidia maxwell architecture. My OS is Windows 10 pro. The only problem I am facing sometimes ( not every time) . My NVidia driver is newest version. The Gpu is working fine enough with Photoshop & Premier pro. The main problem I am facing in lightroom develope & in camera raw 9. All are latest version, I recently updated with june update. Why is this happening when Gpu enable. I can use without gpu but thats not a solution. I bought Gpu to give a boost for editing & developing. Not for gaming. I tested my gpu & benchmark, everything is working fine.
Well my native resolution is 1920/1080, I use dell & Lg monitor ips led.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2016)

At 1920x1080, you won't see a benefit from the GPU in Lightroom, and it can actually be slower because it takes time for the CPU to pass the data to the GPU, so you're best to turn it off whether you're seeing problems or not.


----------



## Argha (Aug 30, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> At 1920x1080, you won't see a benefit from the GPU in Lightroom, and it can actually be slower because it takes time for the CPU to pass the data to the GPU, so you're best to turn it off whether you're seeing problems or not.


Allright. But why is this specifically happens? I have used lightroom & camera raw since there was CS3. Everytime I used with GPU, to get the benefit of NVidia cuda cores. Even it worked fine until I updated the recent version of camera raw & lightroom cc 2015.. Even my notebook gpu also runs on same native resolution 1080p .. I never saw a glitch. It's totally complicated, I don't understand what is going on with adobe. If I have 768 cuda cores to render rather than my processor which is below. Also my notebook which have same Gtx 950 mobile version is running well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm not clear on what glitch you're actually seeing - it's slow to load in the Develop module? Or something else?


----------

